
Siri creators show off Viv, a personal assistant AI - Corrado
http://www.theverge.com/2016/5/9/11639992/viv-digital-assistant-ai-artificial-intelligence-siri
======
Jaruzel
I can see how non-techies will be wowed by this. For me, all I saw was
massively improved natural language parser (and there are many people in this
space doing exactly the same right now), and multiple references to 'our
friends xyz...' which seems to infer that they've worked with these sites to
build a common (possibly closed?) API that works with Viv.

Yes, this is the ongoing evolution of 'assistant bots' but it's hardly ground
breaking stuff so far. There's still no real AI going on, and it's clear that
Viv (and everyone else currently working on 'next gen' bots, to be honest)
will be putting the onus onto the 3rd party developers to actually create
anything useful.

